
W3C uses invalid XHTML - apdar
https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.w3.org&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&No200=1
======
wolfgang42
It seems that this particular mistake (a 'target' attribute in strict mode) is
so common that it's the example the validator uses:

> This error is often caused by incorrect use of the "Strict" document type
> with a document that uses frames (e.g. you must use the "Transitional"
> document type to get the "target" attribute)

